
'Ghost plane' crashes with no sign of pilot - lando2319
http://jalopnik.com/this-ghost-plane-crash-is-one-of-the-weirdest-mysteri-1793462770
======
Nomentatus
I think this plane was intended to go down in Lake Huron, but the pilot blew
his gas calculation. It's a very common wheeze, for those who want to
disappear and start a new life, to "drown at sea," with their boat being found
but their body never being found (because they're now in Mexico on the beach.)
This usually allows the "widow" to declare death and eventually get the life
insurance payout (or just mask the escape.) It's at least mildly clever to
substitute a light plane for the boat, but not more than mildly clever.

There's a whole book out there about people who arrange their own
disappearance, that I read long ago; the boat trick was cited as being a
ridiculously common method.

Here's hoping the pilot doesn't meet the pilot of Malaysian flight MH370 on
that Mexican beach.

